# fun crow morning



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

Had a fun morning crow hunting, and shot 7. I could only hunt for a couple hours because I had to be in to work at 11. The birds came into the call nicely, and we actually shot well, we only missed 2 shots, so that's not bad for us.


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds like you had a fun hunt, I like the pic too. we went out and got 3 this morning.


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad you like the pic, I'll post more as we bag more. We plan on hunting a lot more before the season ends on October 15th. Do you use a lot of decoys?


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

We really only use decoys during the March season, unless we are hunting a cut field during the summer/fall season, it's hard to make the dekes visible with all of the undergrowth and leaves on the trees.

You interested in getting together for a hunt sometime?


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry, i've been out of town on business for a few days...

Yeah, I'd love to get together for a hunt, where are you located, and where do you hunt?


----------



## snide (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry to interupt your conversation with yourself..LOL

Cool picture!

I am thinking of doing some crow hunting..I am here in Indiana and man do we have a BUNCH of 'em...

Can you suggest a good place to start, with a book or DVD?? Or is it just a simple as finding the crows setting out a few decoy's and call 'em into gun range?

What do you use as far as shot?? #6 full choke?

Bunch of questions I guess, thanks in advance if you can offer any help!!


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

I shot 1 opening morning while getting in my blind, It scared the **** out of me, I was useing a .177 cal. pellet gun it went through it and out the other side, he dropped like a rock, nice pic. as well :sniper:


----------

